# Pulsar PQ2011 initial impression (big black digital with some nice surprise)



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I just took delivery of this Pulsar PQ2011 digital watch and here's my $0.02 initial impression about the watch.

The case is big @ 46mm case size (3 to 9 o'clock) and 49-50mm lugs-to-lugs. The mineral crystal is @ 42mm. Its a big watch with a lot of crystal real estate. The case offers no protection to the crystal. Kind of a shame cause the crystal may get bangged up more often, but at the same time the design leaves a cleaner looking watch. The caseback is flat and the lugs (with the integrated strap) hugs the wrist very well. The strap is thick and diver style. Looks to be durable (only time will tell). PVD buckle is a nice touch to match the case.

The lug size is ... I don't know.  I can't tell if its 23 or 24mm. But looks like its close enough to 24mm. And with the conventional lug style, you should be able to replace the strap with other 24mm straps.

Here's the list of features:

- Current time
- Chronograph (100-lap, 100hr)
- lap time recall
- timer (100hr with repeat, forgot how many times, but at least 9 times I think)
- alarms (5 in total)
- schedule alarm
- world time
- detail setting (eco mode, button beeps, alarm sound/tones, contrast, LED color, etc)

This watch has some nice features with long hours chronograph and timer, as well as multiple alarms, world time and such. One interesting feature you don't see too often on battery operated digital watch is the power saving function (eco mode). you can set the watch to power off the display to save battery life after 1, 2 or 3hr of inactivity (no botton pressed). You can also turn this off, cause its kind of annoying sometimes when you look at the watch and its "sleeping".

I like it so far. Its different from my other digital watch. It looks more trendy than geeky. WR10BAR and a big heavy metal case should prove to be durable for day to day operation (in the office .. LOL)

Contrast dialed down to -1









Slightly out of focus, the camera didn't focus well on the LCD









The lugs hug the wrist well









Integrated straps, and the crystal stay above the case.









PVD buckle









Size comparison between the Casio G-Shock DW5600C and Pulsar PQ2011










Update: 05/08/2011

More photos

Red LED for night view, it's customizable to blue









contrast set to 0 (natural)









World time showing the country code as well!









Chronograph running









100hr timer can be set to repeat 99 times









With a different current time style


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Congrats! Reminds me that I should wear my PQ2003 more often:


The scrolling menu is awesome - makes a G look very old-fashioned IMO. Too bad mine runs a little too slowly - which I consider kind of annoying on digital watches (doesn't bother me on analogues however - probably 'cause you can't see with one glance that they're not telling the correct time when comparing with an atomic watch).
Have fun with it and wear it in good health!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Your new watch looks similar to mine. My watch is beefier and chromed out. But it's very similar to yours.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

I've always liked that module; haven't seen it in that case before. I think a more elegant font would match the watch better.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Added a few more photos of the watch.



Sedi said:


> Congrats! Reminds me that I should wear my PQ2003 more often:
> The scrolling menu is awesome - makes a G look very old-fashioned IMO. Too bad mine runs a little too slowly - which I consider kind of annoying on digital watches (doesn't bother me on analogues however - probably 'cause you can't see with one glance that they're not telling the correct time when comparing with an atomic watch).
> Have fun with it and wear it in good health!
> cheers, Sedi


I almost went for the PQ2003 until I saw this PQ2011. They are the same module in different case. I guess I went for the PQ2011 because it doesn't look like any watches that I already have. 

I do wished the scrolling menu to be slightly more responsive. And the "direction" buttons seems to be counterintuitive (to me). The bottom scroll button will scroll the menu down, but in fact I wanted to scroll to the bottom item (which will scroll the menu up). but may be that's just me 



astral said:


> Your new watch looks similar to mine. My watch is beefier and chromed out. But it's very similar to yours.


The case seems very different though. Mine has more anglar lugs, more cylindar shape. I guess the shape didn't show really well in the pic because of all the reflection. And the PS7001 has more round corners and smoother case. Do you have measurement of the PS7001 case? Regardless, I think the Pulsar post good value for the watch.



gloster said:


> I've always liked that module; haven't seen it in that case before. I think a more elegant font would match the watch better.


I guess I am not too picky about the fonts. But I do wished the fonts of "WATER RESIST 100M" text matches the rest of the text instead of matching with the "PULSAR" logo.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> Added a few more photos of the watch.
> 
> I guess I am not too picky about the fonts. But I do wished the fonts of "WATER RESIST 100M" text matches the rest of the text instead of matching with the "PULSAR" logo.


I meant the lcd display font. I like the font used for the button labels and branding.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow... that is a lot of time measuring. It looks cool too.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

The case seems very different though. Mine has more anglar lugs, more cylindar shape. I guess the shape didn't show really well in the pic because of all the reflection. And the PS7001 has more round corners and smoother case. Do you have measurement of the PS7001 case? Regardless, I think the Pulsar post good value for the watch.

The cases are very different. I was really drawn in by the massive case thickness. It's a very chunky case! It's almost 19mm thick. I really like how the band is integrated into the case and lugs. Did I mention that it's heavy?? The auto off display is nice touch. It's cleans off the crystal so that face is solid gloss black. Do you guys have that feature?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Where did you find the PQ2011? It seems to be unavailable when I searched for it.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

astral said:


> I really like how the band is integrated into the case and lugs. Did I mention that it's heavy?? The auto off display is nice touch. It's cleans off the crystal so that face is solid gloss black. Do you guys have that feature?


yep, PQ2011 has the eco mode as well. but when i wear it, i usually turn the eco mode off. cause i rather be able to tell time when I look at my watch then having to press a button to tell the time 



ronalddheld said:


> Where did you find the PQ2011? It seems to be unavailable when I searched for it.


pm


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

I like that! Too bad the case is shiny. I would have loved it matt black.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Check out the PQ2019. It's the exact same module in a sleeker case, I had one until I sold it and got my prw 3000.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

filthyj24 said:


> Check out the PQ2019. It's the exact same module in a sleeker case, I had one until I sold it and got my prw 3000.


What did you think about the PQ2019 regarding the size?

I think Seiko has a few models using the same module. I forgot the model number, and I think they are a housed in a 46mm case.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Size wise it wasn't bad, a little bigger than my protrek. What bothered me was the weight. It felt great in the hand but heavy and unbalanced on the wrist.


----------



## Martin1961 (Jun 10, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> Size wise it wasn't bad, a little bigger than my protrek. What bothered me was the weight. It felt great in the hand but heavy and unbalanced on the wrist.


I disagree; just got one (the pq2015, white strap) and calling a 106 grs. watch¨heavy¨ when most of my other ones DOUBLE that weight really befuddles me. Diameter is indeed 47mm and it's 13.5mm tall but wears way smaller. My Rip Curl Cortes SS looks WAY more massive at 46mm. I blame that on a)the black IP plating b) the cone-base shape. Top heavy compared to what watches ?! Mine doesn't feel any top-heavier than any of my other 7 watches, and despite the poly strap it's very comfy, just wear loose enough so it doesn't dig into your skin. My rule of thumb is that if you should be able to do a coupla pushups and the strap should be tight but not enough to leave any markings on your wrist.

At the time I¡m posting this, the watch is practically being given away at a meagre U$ 40, that is to say a fraction of the retail 200.:-!


----------



## Rostislav Persion (Sep 11, 2014)

I love this watch but I have two problems with it...

1) If you press any button after the back light button, the light turns off... makes it hard to navigate at night

2) If the schedule alarm goes off at night and you press the back light button, the alert message disappears

-Slava

:-s


----------



## Rostislav Persion (Sep 11, 2014)

PQ2011 is black


----------



## Rostislav Persion (Sep 11, 2014)

Only thing I wish was different is to have electro luminescence instead of an led... i think El uses less power and is more uniform.


----------

